# **Vectra GSI from Pink to Red..Pic's & Video**



## Sam87 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Hello everyone 
First i would like to say thank you to everyone that helped me get the right stuff to detail my car

This will be a long thread :wave:

I bought this car few months ago for a good price...The paint had faided soooo much and everyone that saw the car said it would never look shiny again and the only way to get it shiny was to respray the car, even people that worked in a body shop said it was too bad but that wasnt going to stop me trying.......My plan was to clean it up and sell it to make some profit but the problem was the more time i spend on it the more i liked the car :argie::lol:
So after it was all done i decided to keep it for a bit 

After i got help from here I bought

Menzerna kit and used the pads that came with the machine

Meguiars clay bar kit

G3 Polish

3M Polish

G366 - G336? Cant remember exactly now

Autoglym super resin polish

Autoglym paint protection

and some other stuff that i cant remember now

Heres some pic's when i first got the car, you can see the roof, bonnet, spoiler had faided more but the whole car was very bad.......all pic's were taken with a phone and they're not very good quality....Its time i buy a good camera lol*
*This pic's were taken after its first wash*









*Some pic's when i started to polish the car with the machine

50/50*



*The whole side done*









*Bonnet all done *



*Engine before:*





*And after*





*Wheels before:*









*And After*





*Arches after just a clean*







*And heres some pic's of what the arches look like now...Everything has been painted*







*Bumper after it was painted*



*Exhaust Cleaned*





*When i got to this stage this was the moment i decided to keep the car but that meant i had to change a few things to the car....As much as i like the way the GSI looks i wanted to change few things that in my opinion makes the Vectra GSI stand out more so after about 4 days i found all the parts i wanted to change and that was

19's SNOWFLAKES

XENON HEAD LIGHTS and I painted them black inside

IRMSCHER LOWER GRILL

CUPRA R SPLITTER

MAGNEX MIDDEL AND REAR

FACELIFT GSI STEERING WHEEL

CHROME DOOR HANDELS [Inside]

PASSANGER AIR BAG*

*And this is what the car looks like now *

























*And heres a short video...not very good quality but its all i have for now*


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround! Suits the snowflakes :thumb:


----------



## Whitty_1811_d (Jun 5, 2009)

looks good samir then again your cars always do !


----------



## Sam87 (Dec 20, 2007)

Cheers guys


----------



## mlister5500 (Sep 20, 2008)

awsome looking car but is that numberplate legal?


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Saimir,

Wow, that coachwork looks absolutely dripping wet...superb work. The snowflakes really suit the car too, as do your other mods. A really nice example!

Aly


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice !!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Awesome work there mate and the refurb on those original GSI wheels came up a treat but I much prefer the 'Snowflakes' they seem to suit that shape Vectra............:car:

That looks like it has been well worth the effort and the paint work looks super slick............:thumb:


----------



## A12DY B (Dec 14, 2008)

love that,

best vectra I have seen, just sold a set of those alloys 

suit that model, looks fantastic


----------



## AlanQS (May 6, 2009)

I can see why you might want to keep the car now!

The last shots of the car are stunning! Brilliant work.:thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Absolutely stunning GSi 

I bet the ride is bloody harsh on them 19's though?


----------



## SSB Ad (Jul 25, 2010)

Mega that looks great great finish nice looking car now certainly turn a few heads


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Top job there mate! Looks a million times better.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Great finish. Snowflake wheels really suit the car and finish it off nicely.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

very nice work.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Great job - car looks wonderful. What are the guys who said it would need a respray saying now?


----------



## tracer (Dec 7, 2009)

aye snowflakes are well suited, but the colour is amazing


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

great work mate i see you're a member of the vvoc i used to be on there a great club i found


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Crackin turnaround, car looks really tidy now, where did you purchase the snowflakes? they look awesome:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

That my friend is nothing short of stunning,i love it!!


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

That looks fantastic apart from the headlights they look terrible, get the standard ones back.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

that looks awsome mate :thumb: i miss my GSI 

the red ones are pretty rare too :thumb:


----------



## Sam87 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Thanks a lot everyone for your comments 

It was very hard work....for about 2 months every day that i was off work i was in the garage.

The guys in the body shop couldnt belive how shiny it looks after i finished so i proved them wrong hehe 

And many people that see the car now ask if i've had it resprayed

I got the wheels from a friend...he had them in his Vectra B so they came with the correct tyre size as well

The number plates have been tinted....very light tint....i've had this done to all my cars, just something a littel different but they still reflect at night time and i've also cut the edges to make it look a bit smaller

Thanks again everyone...appriciate your comments 

Some more pic's *


----------



## Daniel C (Jul 17, 2010)

Im usually not keen on Vectras but this is stunning mate. Top job!


----------



## perfectcar (Jul 22, 2010)

it's just a ressurection :doublesho


----------



## Sam87 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys 

It dont look this shiny at the moment...its coverd in soo much dust now.....I was going to take it home today so i could wash it after work but it looked like it was going to rain so i left it in the garage.

It doesnt get dirty from driving it just gets a lot of dust from just sitting in the garage... i should drive it a bit more lol


----------



## Hman (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow, what a nice looking OPEL 

I guess I've never seen such rotten rims before. Respect to you putting all that effort into your car 

Greetings from Berlin, Hermann the German


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

what did you use on there wheels!? It's totally changed the look of them :doublesho

Looks good tho fella :thumb:


----------



## Sam87 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hman said:


> Wow, what a nice looking OPEL
> 
> I guess I've never seen such rotten rims before. Respect to you putting all that effort into your car
> 
> Greetings from Berlin, Hermann the German


Thanks a lot 



-Mat- said:


> what did you use on there wheels!? It's totally changed the look of them :doublesho
> 
> Looks good tho fella :thumb:


Thank you ....I took the 17's to a body shop to get them done...i dont know what they done to get them looking good again 
The 19's that i have now i didnt do anything to them, they come this colour...they're very shiny, dont know what silver it is but its only Vauxhall wheels that i've seen this colour


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work, that is some turnaround!:thumb:

The car looks great and the mods set it off a treat!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

Got to love the elastic band look with the tyres A*...

Would like to see what the ANPR machines in Essex would make of the plate  they leave you alone as long as the machine can read it and its not obviously illegal. Or would it be blue lights and an Evo stuck up yah boot time ><.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks good Samir  Then again, I've seen it all the while on VVOC


----------



## asifsarwar (Mar 28, 2010)

fantastic job i would of kept the car too with a turnaround like that gosh wheels were in some mess! Well done!


----------



## Mr.Mint (Nov 12, 2009)

Looks absolutely Fantastic mate, unbelievable turnaround!!!


----------



## Connor_scotland (Aug 30, 2007)

Saimir dunno if you mind me from VVOC

Your silver vectra was stunning and this is lovely mate


----------



## Sam87 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks a lot everyone....appriciate all your comments 

Oh yes the wheels were so bad i didnt think they could look good again hehe 

Hey! yeah i remember you.....u sold the silver vectra and bought a Subaru but lookig at your avatar i see you have a new one now 

Changed the gear box oil today and gave it a good wash as it was covered in so much dust and it rained yesterday so even though it hadnt moved for some time it was dirty.......Looked good again after a wash


----------

